
Avatars.io  - flippyhead
http://avatars.io/
======
cel
Federated, open source alternative:
[https://www.libravatar.org/](https://www.libravatar.org/)

------
bobonaza
We tried using this a few months ago. Its a nice way to be able to setup a
profile picture system quickly. The big problem with it though, and why we no
longer use it, is that there is no way to use your own default image when a
user hasn't logged in via a social network. The default image they force on
you is horrific.

------
cdodd
And the advantage of this over gravatar is? The page mentions how to move from
gravatar, but gives no reason why I should. Maybe a better API? As a user I
don't care.

~~~
paulgb
Gravatar now requires a Wordpress account for new users, which is an annoying
extra step to ask users to do.

~~~
veidr
Wow I didn't know that. That is absolutely reason enough that gravitar should
be replaced (from both end user and app perspective).

------
habosa
I think this is great, and I'd use it. The marketing material needs some work
though, took me a minute to understand what you were offering. Part of it is
that I don't think Avatar is a widely known term for what many call a "Profile
Picture". On XBox my avatar is a full 3D representation of a person, for
example.

Somehow make it clear that is is a crazy-fast way to get user pictures on your
site from a variety of sources.

~~~
mintplant
Forum software has been using the term "avatar" this way for at least the past
decade.

~~~
skybrian
Sure, but that doesn't mean it's widely known enough to use in marketing.

I associate it with a 3D player model like in Second Life, not 2D photos in
large social networks since they mostly don't use the term.

~~~
mintplant
Gravatar has been able to pull it off.

------
jwatte
The page doesn't explain at all why I should care, especially when compared to
gravatar, or a client side library that uses multiple sources.

------
philfreo
Would really like to see some service that intelligently tries to pick an
avatar based on Gravatar, Facebook, Twitter, LinkedIn, etc. if you just give
it an email address.

------
ultrasaurus
Does this fallback to gravatar? I'd be interested in a service that does
something similar to Rapportive and just gives me a picture for an email from
any source. Only a quarter of users have avatars [1] but when you add in
linkedin, facebook &c that gets much higher.

[1] [http://euri.ca/2013/how-many-people-use-
gravatar/index.html](http://euri.ca/2013/how-many-people-use-
gravatar/index.html)

------
joshfraser
This is an edge-case, but it makes me sad to see they don't disambiguate
between numeric usernames and ID's on twitter. For example,
[http://twitter.com/12345678](http://twitter.com/12345678) has a user ID of
9423832. I'm not sure if twitter still allows all-numeric handles or not, but
I know there are active accounts that are confusing like this.

------
vlokshin
I think? I like what you're trying to do here, but it's really unclear what
you're offering.

If this is a way to pull profile pics from service, I tested twitter and
facebook for my own account: no dice.

I'll check back again in a few days. Normally, I see awesome things come out
of the Chute team.

------
Zash
I liked [http://pavatar.com/](http://pavatar.com/) more

------
enraged_camel
The three badges (tweet bird, email and cloud) on the front page change color
on hover, but are not clickable.

The page has a bunch of other usability/UI issues.

I also don't know what an avatar is in this context. Consider adding a more
clear value proposition with an explanatory message.

~~~
themodelplumber
This is so true. I was wondering if the service makes avatars for you (if so,
what do they look like?), stores them for you (if so, how many at what cost?),
or if it sorts them for you, finds them for you, etc.

------
notwedtm
Tried emailing at hello@getchute.com, and it was denied by Google's mail
servers. May want to check into that.

------
DigitalSea
This is really good. I'm sick of Photoshopping avatars, using Gravatar or
finding an image elsewhere. This is going into the bookmarks for sure.

------
drunken_thor
Well it looks like someone is using express and didnt feel like changing the
favicon.

------
shire
I could definitely use this, very neat.

------
kehers
The twitter social avatar doesnt work.

~~~
loucal
this

------
adventured
This: "Every app needs avatars, we make it hassle-free"

doesn't actually explain why every app needs avatars, and or why I should use
their service (hassle free isn't much of an argument these days, it's
proclaimed everywhere). Saying it, doesn't make it so. Why does every app need
avatars? Since when is it hard to host my own avatars? What's the overwhelming
value proposition, such that I'm going to hand over a piece of my app?

Where's the sign-up button? The contact info? How much does it cost? Nowhere
in top half of the site does it say anything about whether it's free or costs
$x, you have to scroll to the very bottom to see that (no short-cut link to it
either).

The site is seemingly designed backwards to how you would actually want to
design a web service site.

------
maccman
Looks awesome!

